# Hunting season proposals



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

http://ohiodnr.com/wildlife/hunting/proposedregs/default.htm

Here are the proposals for different seasons next year. Not alot of changes.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I like the extra weekend for gun week.


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

The extra week for gun season should take some of the pressure of the woods. But I would think deer kills will be really high.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

An extra weekend would take pressure off of the woods during the week I do believe, and it would also give more opportunities for kids to get out and not miss school and for all those 9-5er's that can't get days during the week off! I agree deer kill would be up but I don't think it would be to drastic though!


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

billybob7059 said:


> The extra week for gun season should take some of the pressure of the woods. But I would think deer kills will be really high.




It's not an extra week, they are just adding the following Saturday and Sunday, not the week days.


----------

